
Virgin Galactic moves on from crash, debuts flashy new spaceship - adam_klein
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/02/virgin-galactic-moves-on-from-crash-debuts-flashy-new-spaceship/
======
anotheryou
TL;DR: rebuild it just as it was with a little safety pin to prevent the exact
error that caused the crash.

Nothing flashy whatsoever.

